# A misspelled  R.R.R. Radway



## deenodean (May 21, 2012)

I got this bottle a while ago from a local collector, he had no idea where he got it..I am sure it is not a dug bottle because the glass is paper thin and definitely would not survive the rock dumps we have here ..it is the thinnest bottle I have ever held...any impressions as to age? It was made in a mold but has a deep pontil mark , also a rolled lip...written on one side '  ENTd .ACORD .TO  , other side is marked ACT OF CONGRESS, front , R R R Radway & Co NEW YOK


----------



## madman (May 21, 2012)

nice!


----------



## Jim (May 21, 2012)

Nice Radway. I have one almost like it, but with NEW YORK spelled correctly. The error variation is cool. These pontiled Radways date from the late 1840s to around 1860. I dug mine from the ash layer of a pit with some other 1850s material. These often have a wicked deep pontil, mine does, too.  ~Jim


----------



## AntiqueMeds (May 21, 2012)

That mold actually has 2 errors. Its supposed to read ACCORD rather than ACORD.
 Must have been made on a monday ... in the 1850s...


----------



## Jim (May 21, 2012)

I never even noticed that, Matt. Mine has the ACORD (with small D) error, too, but New York is correct.  ~Jim


----------



## AntiqueMeds (May 21, 2012)

ya I think the 50 cent one I have used ACORd

 I used to have 2 different $1.00 ones but sold them...wish I didnt


----------



## cyberdigger (May 21, 2012)

Actually, NEW YOK is correct.. if you speak the local dialect.. a more appropriate spelling is: NiYAWKh.


----------



## diggerdirect (May 21, 2012)

Actually I believe the 'New Yok' is a Boston dialect.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 21, 2012)

Nahh.. they say "Nyeww YAHHHK" up there..


----------



## deenodean (May 22, 2012)

I believe that is the oldest bottle I have...any monetary value to it?  Thanks for all the comments!


----------

